# Russian eggs at CRGW



## A J (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi ladies,

I am on the Russian donor egg waiting list at CRGW and have been for the past 6-8 months or so. I keep being told that it wont be long but am still waiting. Is there anyone else out there doing the same?
  
AJ xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Have u called the clinic for an update? Is there a certain reason u choose russia eggs?


----------



## A J (Oct 2, 2011)

Yes, I have called on a few occasions. They are having all the paperwork translated which seems to be taking ages  

No real reason behind Russian eggs only in that I want to have a totally anonymous donor like I have been getting while using a Spanish clinic. By going to CRGW I only need to go an hour down the motorway and not have to leave the country and communicate via email...although I have got quite used to that way of treatment.

I was just hoping that there was someone else waiting on the Russian eggs too so that we could keep each other company in the waiting process...cant just be me?


----------



## Cattravels (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi AJ
We're going down the DE route at CRGW - and have a follow up appointment on Saturday to discuss our referral to IVI in Spain.  I'm interested in the Russian eggs as well though - as like you CRGW is closer to us and I'm a bit of nervous flyer!  Would you mind letting me know how much (approx) the treatment costs are? 
Many thanks!


----------



## A J (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi Cattravels,
None of it is cheap but I cant remember exactly how much. I think both the ivi and Russian egg routes are similar prices- over £7000/£8000. I cant remember which one was more expensive. Although with Spain you have flights, hotel etc on top.
I have been to a clinic in Spain (not ivi) on a few occasions and it was a bit cheaper for me as I was missing out CRGW as the 'middle man' and just paid them for scans etc. It would have been more reassuring though to have had the support of a clinic here rather than corresponding by email to Spain. I paid about £6000 for a fresh DE cycle and £1,500 for a frozen transfer.

I have just been on CRGW webite and there are no exact prices there so cant help any more with that Im afraid!


----------



## mollylew (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi AJ and Cattravels,

The cost is about £8000 (but this may vary according to the number of eggs etc). I know that it does take time to get all the paperwork translated and checked etc...
Once all that is sorted and a suitable match identified, the whole process is quick and simple.
CRGW have had fantastic results with the eggs and I am one of the lucky ones who got a BFP  

Lots of luck x x x x


----------



## Cattravels (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi AJ and Mollylew
Thanks very much for your replies - and fantastic Mollylew for your BFP!  We've been to both BCRM in Bristol and CRGW and by far preferred the care and support we got at CRGW so I would prefer to have all the treatment done there too.  I've also heard about the excellent results from the Russian eggs.  I think its going to come down to cost and waiting times - I guess we'll hear more on Saturday...
Many thanks!


----------



## A J (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks Mollylew for the info and fantastic that you have got your well deserved bfp...great to hear a success story xx

Cattravels...Good Luck for Saturday. Will you let me know how you get on and if there has been any movement on the Russian egg front xx


----------



## Cattravels (Jun 19, 2012)

Thank you AJ - will be in touch after Saturday. xx


----------



## Cattravels (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi AJ
Sadly we've had to cancel this morning but are rebooking hopefully for next week and will let you know if I hear any further. x


----------



## A J (Oct 2, 2011)

Cattravels...sorry last week had to be cancelled. I really hope you get that appointment soon xx


----------



## Cattravels (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi Aj
Just to let you know that we went back to CRGW at the weekend for our follow-up.  Apparently there is a long wait for the Russian eggs.  They also mentioned eggs from Eastern Europe - but again its the same process/times as the russian ones.  We've decided to go for Spain - as we both have close ties to the country and want to start in January.  I hope all goes well with your treatment at CRGW and that you get good news about the eggs very soon. xx


----------



## A J (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks Catrevells for letting me know.

I have had 2 fresh and a frozen cycle already in Spain and have 2 frozen embies still waiting there so I will continue with Spain unless CRGW come up trumps first. 

Good luck with Spain- if you need any info/help dont be afraid to ask

AJ xx


----------

